# Daily routine for Maltese Mix and Product Rec please



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like some help on the daily routine for my maltese mix pup. I will likely keep her in a puppy cut (every 6-8 weeks professional groom) but that still requires daily grooming. Everyday I have been cleaning her eyes and face area and sometimes her potty area needs cleaning. I also brush her with detangler every night and about every week and a half or so she has seemed to need a bath so far. 

So what I am looking for is prodcut recommendations for her grooming care. Is there a rinseless shampoo or wipes that work well for her face or potty area for spot cleaning? Which detangler and brush or comb might be best to make brushing her out easier? And finally, which shampoo would work best for her? Would I need an additional conditioner or a shampoo with a conditioner in it? 

I have always had dogs that did not require much daily grooming so I am learning as I go here  Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

You don't want to use a rinse-less or water-less shampoo.. they will dry out her coat really bad. Get a regular shampoo that is soap and chemical free (try Buddy Wash or Eqyss). Some shampoos (like eqyss) can be diluted 8:1 with water and used.. Always be sure to rinse thoroughly, rinse and when you think you've rinsed it all out, rinse again. Leaving shampoo residue on her skin will dry it out and make her itchy. 

I would use a separate conditioner, rather than a shampoo w/conditioner. Just a personal preference though.. I haven't used shampoo+conditioner on my dogs.. Only ever on myself and I was never impressed with the results. Be sure that your conditioner is silicon free whatever you choose, I have read quite a bit about silicon styling products being hard on the coat. I recently started using Tresemme (the human stuff) Naturals or something.. It said on the front it was silicon free and it made -my- hair incredibly soft and light. I used it on Zoey last week with the same results. 

I have never used a true 'dangler' for my girls as I prefer not to gunk their fur up with products that can't be rinsed out, maybe there are some out there that don't leave a residue, but the ones I've tried have. If I'm going to do a brush out I usually just put some water into a mister and mist it over their fur.. it keeps the static down (static damages the coat). I always start with the slicker brush, and go all over, (slickers are very good at getting out small tangles near the surface) then when I'm done with that I move to a greyhound comb and comb down to the skin making sure all the tangles are out.

Since she is a Maltese, your going to want to be cleaning out the corners of her eyes to keep tear stains away. I wipe Maggie's out if she has a goopie, and take a childrens toothbrush to it with a touch of shampoo during her bath to clean it up. She has nice white eyes.


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the great info


----------

